# Available in Buffalo area



## lumps (Sep 3, 2005)

I live in the north towns, but will travel to the south towns for a decent sized job (not driving all the way there for a 2 car driveway, haha). I have a 3/4 ton Ram, with an 8' straight blade and many years of experience in driveways up to 1 acre lots.


----------



## lumps (Sep 3, 2005)

Bump for the current storm.


----------



## green frog (Jan 2, 2007)

Where are you? I have a residential in clarence that is out of my way. The second half of season is contracted at 215 including tax. Its an old lady and she is just past harris hill off main st.


----------



## lumps (Sep 3, 2005)

Sent you a PM.


----------



## TonawandaNY (Aug 3, 2009)

What part of the North towns? I might have some intermitent work in the City of Tonawanda and Kenmore.

Steve


----------



## lumps (Sep 3, 2005)

I have stuff in Tonawanda near Kenmore, so I'd be willing to take a look.


----------



## TonawandaNY (Aug 3, 2009)

pm me your name and number and I will call you sometime over the next couple of days.


----------

